# Natural Blonde going Brunette!



## ch33tah (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies.

I'm taking the plunge and colouring my naturally light blonde hair to a deep sultry shade of brunette. I've been rocking the 'pob' hairstyle for the past year now and I always feel too washed out in the winter time, as I have very pale skin. I figure with the dark brunette and my fair skin blue/green eyes I will most probably look a bit more healthy and sexxxxyyyy. ha. Im also going to cut it much shorter very similar to how Victoria Beckham has it currently. Although I wanted to change my hair before she did... ah well. 

I'm just wondering if there are any natural blondes here who have gone or are currently brunette. Would love to see some before and after photos and would love to hear from y'all. As well as if you need to use special shampoo and conditioner to keep the colour from fading. 

When I called my stylist and told him my plan he got totally excited and promised me I'd look stunning.

Appointment is this Thursday at 10 am. Going to take before and after pics to show. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





weee


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 6, 2008)

OooOOOoooo Def. post pics when you get it done! I'll post some pics for you later!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes yes yes, post pics when you get it done! I'm thinking of doing the same thing!
I have really really really light blonde, almost white hair, and I've been thinking of dying it dark brown also.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 7, 2008)

cant wait to see the pics


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 7, 2008)

ok here are some b4 and after pics....(these are from a few years ago)
Here is my natural haircolor(I was about 15, this is b4 I started messing with it)




And here's what it looked like after I colored _and_ cut it.. (at home lol) in the second pic you can start to see my lovely roots showing.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 7, 2008)

Both looks look great!


----------



## user79 (Oct 8, 2008)

Vic, you're alive!!! *hugs* I'm excited for you, post pics when you get it done, but it's hard to imagine you looking anything but smashing!


----------



## smexiebinks (Oct 8, 2008)

I bet it will look great, but don't go too dark....if you're pale....you'll probably look whiter when your hair is darker.

Just a thought :]


----------



## user79 (Oct 9, 2008)

Victoria did you get it done? I wanna see what it looks like!


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah i got it done it looks rad. i just need to get my man to snap some pics for me. the ones i'm taking on my inexpensive camera are not turning out nice.


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 21, 2008)

Here are photos... finally

Before about two years ago when I had long blonde hair





this pic was about a year ago when I got it cut short 





and this is the style i've had it for about 8 months:





Anddd this is taken today. Nearly two weeks after I got it done.








i'm pretty happy with the outcome. I really think the dark colour really makes my eyes pop.  I dont feel or look as washed out.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 22, 2008)

Brown suits you so much better! Your complexion looks much warmer and glowing!  I love your hair cut too!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 13, 2008)

That shade of blonde you had is sooo pretty, but you def. make a hot brunette!


----------

